# Royal Purple deal



## Old 169er (Jun 19, 2012)

Just got word that because of low demand, Advance Auto Parts will discontinue stocking Royal Purple 10W-40 synthetic motor oil. Stock of 10W-40 on hand will be sold for DEEP discount, if you can find it.


----------

